
The 2017 Stack Overflow Developer Survey Is Now Live - kesor
http://stackoverflow.blog/2017/01/The-2017-Stack-Overflow-Developer-Survey-is-Now-Live/
======
beamatronic
I spent a lot of time on this, but I couldn't get to the end. I kept getting
kicked back to the beginning.

~~~
kesor
After a couple of retries (it does remember all your answers, so its nice) -
it did work for me. I was able to complete the whole survey.

~~~
beamatronic
Thanks, I'm glad to know it wasn't just me! I was able to eventually finish it
also.

